# Kazuma78's First Bowl



## rdnkmedic (Jun 30, 2013)

[attachment=27037]

We had Josh out to a family dinner today at my mom's. Ate good, spent some time in the pool with my sister and her family, my son and his wife. It was a good time. We left there and Josh followed Melanie and I to our house and we went to the shop. He left a couple hours later with his very first bowl. He turned a bowl from a beautiful piece of pecan. Bowl is about 6 inches across and 4 inches deep. He did a great job. He's a fast learner and takes instruction well. Not that I am an expert teacher by any means but he certainly picked up my bad habits quickly.

It was a great time with a soldier that is far from home and his family. He spent the afternoon talking shop with my Army retired Dad. Look at the smile on his face and you can tell he was like a kid in a candy store. Got to turn his bowl on my brand new Jet 1642. Hard to beat that. 

I have more pictures but can't make them upload on this iPad for some reason. Will post more pics tomorrow.

The pecan has some really pretty figure and grain patterns that are not seen in the picture. Overall, it was a great afternoon.


----------



## kazuma78 (Jun 30, 2013)

I had a really great time today. I am SO glad you invited me out, it was infinitely better than spending the day bored at my apartment! I really enjoyed spending time with your family, they are all really great. You are lucky to have such a wonderful family! 

Turning the bowl was SUPER fun! Now I have the turning fever, its gonna be hard to live without a shop until I make it on back home haha I learned alot from your help and hopefully I can repay the favor sometime soon! 

Again, thanks and I truly cant tell you how much fun I had today! 

-Josh


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 30, 2013)

You are a good man-Kevin........................................


----------



## Kevin (Jun 30, 2013)

That's a nice thing to do Kevin. I'm sure you enjoyed it as much as Josh.


----------



## rdnkmedic (Jun 30, 2013)

Kevin said:


> That's a nice thing to do Kevin. I'm sure you enjoyed it as much as Josh.



You are right Kevin. It was a great time. You should have seen him when those ribbons of pecan were flying off that bowl. Made me smile too. He made me proud.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 1, 2013)

good for you kevin that was a very kind gesture on your part . josh is going to try and make it here to my place next week when hes home on leave. got some goodys i can live without for him. duck


----------



## rdnkmedic (Jul 1, 2013)

[attachment=27074][attachment=27075][attachment=27076][attachment=27077][attachment=27078]

Here are some more pictures of Josh catching the turning fever. As you can see in the original picture he has the fever bad. Real bad. Not sure that he will ever be the same. Look out Duck, he's coming to see you next. I think we may have created a monster. 

All kidding aside it was a pleasure helping him turn this bowl. We will do it again.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 1, 2013)

LOL yep hes got the bug called me today he is stoping by on saturday. im going to turn him into a flathead will call him young cougar mikes replacement when he gets to old --opps i mean real old . hey kevin im going to see if he can bring ya some special duckwood back to mess with --good deeds tend to be passed on to good poeple. duck


----------



## rdnkmedic (Jul 1, 2013)

davduckman2010 said:


> LOL yep hes got the bug called me today he is stoping by on saturday. im going to turn him into a flathead will call him young cougar mikes replacement when he gets to old --opps i mean real old . hey kevin im going to see if he can bring ya some special duckwood back to mess with --good deeds tend to be passed on to good poeple. duck



Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeet. I like presents.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 1, 2013)

rdnkmedic said:


> davduckman2010 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL yep hes got the bug called me today he is stoping by on saturday. im going to turn him into a flathead will call him young cougar mikes replacement when he gets to old --opps i mean real old . hey kevin im going to see if he can bring ya some special duckwood back to mess with --good deeds tend to be passed on to good poeple. duck
> ...



 will do


----------



## DKMD (Jul 1, 2013)

That's a neat deal... Looks like everybody had fun.

It is a shame that Josh had to tolerate that LSU t-shirt while he was turning...


----------



## Kenbo (Jul 1, 2013)

Wow, that's a really nice gesture and a really nice bowl. Kind of makes me wish I lived a little closer to ya'll. Unfortunately, I don't. Fantastic bowl Josh. 
This whole thread is just fantastic.
In a time when there is so many bad things happening, it's comforting to know that there are still good people in this world. Even if they don't live close to me.
My hat is off to both of you.


----------



## rdnkmedic (Jul 1, 2013)

DKMD said:


> That's a neat deal... Looks like everybody had fun.
> 
> It is a shame that Josh had to tolerate that LSU t-shirt while he was turning...



Hey Doc, I agree with you about the LSU t shirt. When my son was playing high school baseball we went to camps all over the southeastern US. I tried to get a t shirt everywhere we went. There is no allegiance. I am a diehard AUBURN FAN. Been one all my life. Can't change that through thick or thin. 
*WAR EAGLE!*


----------



## DKMD (Jul 1, 2013)

rdnkmedic said:


> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> > That's a neat deal... Looks like everybody had fun.
> ...



Good grief... It's worse than I thought!

Go Hogs!


----------



## rdnkmedic (Jul 1, 2013)

Careful what you wish for Kenbo. One of us is likely to show up at your door.


----------



## rdnkmedic (Jul 1, 2013)

ROFLMAO-------Yep. Always been one of the AUBURN faithful. Like I said, through thick and thin. Just been a little too much thin lately.
Good grief... It's worse than I thought!


----------



## kazuma78 (Jul 1, 2013)

Kenbo said:


> Wow, that's a really nice gesture and a really nice bowl. Kind of makes me wish I lived a little closer to ya'll. Unfortunately, I don't. Fantastic bowl Josh.
> This whole thread is just fantastic.
> In a time when there is so many bad things happening, it's comforting to know that there are still good people in this world. Even if they don't live close to me.
> My hat is off to both of you.



Kevins a good guy and has a wonderful family. Im really glad he and his wife helped me out and taught me alot of turning stuff and included me in their get together Sunday! It was even his birthday over the weekend!  (sorry I had to divulge that secret  )
I had alot of fun and hope I can repay the favor someday soon. He was even sporting the Woodbarter hat while we were working! It was a great day!


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 1, 2013)

kenbo your not that far from me if ya get me your adress ill get ya some duckwood brought up your way . my cousins aunt and uncle were just here they live in richmond hill and there coming back later this year to get some tables im makeing for them they can bring you some boards if you like on me . duck


----------



## Kenbo (Jul 2, 2013)

davduckman2010 said:


> kenbo your not that far from me if ya get me your adress ill get ya some duckwood brought up your way . my cousins aunt and uncle were just here they live in richmond hill and there coming back later this year to get some tables im makeing for them they can bring you some boards if you like on me . duck




Kind of sucks that I can only click the "like" button once.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 3, 2013)

Kenbo said:


> davduckman2010 said:
> 
> 
> > kenbo your not that far from me if ya get me your adress ill get ya some duckwood brought up your way . my cousins aunt and uncle were just here they live in richmond hill and there coming back later this year to get some tables im makeing for them they can bring you some boards if you like on me . duck
> ...



dont worry ken im freinds with the wood ferry and she knows where canada is . consider it done duck


----------

